# Hive removal from tree being cut down



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

Ok, everything seems against my planning. Didn't have stuff ready for the first swarms of the year. 

Was going to cut a tree down in my yard with a hive in it, but my chain saw had some issues so it is in the shop. Fixing to borrow one and drop the tree but wanted to ask.

Should I immediately remove all the comb and transfer the hive as soon as I drop the tree or should I wait a day for the hive to calm down. 

What do the experts think? 

But that tree is coming down today. lol


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

While I am anything but an expert, I will give you my 2 cents. Cut the tree then stand the area with the hive up right. Let them calm down for a couple days. Then cut into the area of the tree with the hive in it. Remove the comb and as much brood and honey as you can. Good Luck


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Drop the tree is very hard on them. If you cAn lower the part with the bees. Start by cut the tree above where the hive stop in the tree. Then cut it off lower to ground. Then cut top off When it's standing. Put a inner cover over the top of hive. Then whole box inner cover lid you're done


----------



## nomad (May 15, 2013)

well, depending on where the hive is, I would top the tree until I got down to the actual colony. Then I would make two vertical cuts about 6 to 8 inches apart. Then make perpendicular cuts at the top and bottom of the notch and remove it. Reach in, start pulling brood comb out and transfer it to a frame (google rubber band method) I would get as much brood as I could and place in hive body as close to the colony as possible. YOu can also google bee vac or look here on beesource for plans, I'd vac as many bees as I could and place in with brood. Let them set for a day or so to rob the old colony out, and move to new home. 30 years ago I did drop a tree with a colony in it. Not on purpose, but boy, did the guys riding by on bicycles sure speed up!!!


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

dropping a bee tree is always iffy, I have done several and most of the time it is a mess, the fall breaks up comb, kills bees and suffocates brood, spills honey and nectar everywhere. up righting the hive helps some, but time is not usually on your side. I have tried several methods. I have come to the conclusion that if I cannot lower the hive section to the ground easily. then I want to get it open and the condense removed as soon as possible. This seems to afford the best opportunity for the bees that survive the fall. I once rescued a queen who was sandwiched between comb, and covered with honey. once free her attendants were able to clean her up so she could go back to work.


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

Not coming down today, saw issues. LOL And after reading these I am glad, maybe a pole saw would work better. Can likely chop some of the top of the tree out with a pole saw, maybe can borrow one. 


Hive opening is about 7 feet off the ground. 

So if the chamber above or below the hole would make some serious differences in how I cut the tree. So how do I figure out where the top of the chamber is without just starting to chop the tree up. Guess I will cut a window like Nomad said. Thanks everyone. 

Was wanting to clean all these tallow trees in one weekend. Guess that will wait.


----------



## nevaar (May 24, 2013)

In most feral hives; the entrance is at the top of the colony.

Good luck.


----------



## allniter (Aug 22, 2011)

you can use a long drill bit to drill into the tree if you don't hit honey or comb --go a little lower --to find where to cut ---like other have said by dropping the hole tree you will kill a large % of the bees and possible QUEEN --use the tree log for a hive in your bee yard is neat--a good conversation piece ---lol lol


----------

